# Patterson Rig 100 Sunset



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

No fancy camera, just my iPhone. But I thought is was a pretty cool picture. And I make no claim to even attempt to be a photographer


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting, great moment!


----------

